# Away to get new engine fitted



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

Here are a few photos of my car being loaded into the transporter
yesterday it is now on its way to R.B Motorsport to get the new 
3L engine fitted. 

Cant wait to get it back now 

Keith:smokin:


----------



## "SMOKY" (Jan 28, 2006)

nice drag race dude


----------



## petey (Feb 24, 2003)

so whats your expected power output with the new lump?
and what 1/4 do you hope for?


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

Can't wait to see it in action!

Quick question for you Keith - do you have custom spec-X OS Superlock rear lsd or standard spec-S?
And is it clonky when turning at low speed?

I have 2 lsd's sat on the bench - OS or ATS Carbon - can't quite make up my mind yet which one to keep and which to sell.


----------



## floatindolphin (Aug 17, 2004)

you've left your packed lunch caught in the boot!!!!!


----------



## T.F.S. (Feb 5, 2004)

does mark do the mapping on that keith?


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

That's got to be photoshopped - there's no snow on the ground!

Good news Keith, I know you've been keen for some progress.

DaveG


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2004)

Steve showed us your manifold when we were there last week keith, i about spat my tea out when he told us how much its worth 
gutted it wasn't there so i could see have a nosey at the new engine


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

*Keith,*

Hope the installation goes without any upsets mate.

Bet you can't wait for it to be completed now...

Best of luck for the season.
Matt.


----------



## Tommy F (Oct 31, 2005)

*wtf*

my ****
8.9 sec last week
without an engine 
hope the new engine wont slow it down[lol]
best off luck
have a nice night
bye now


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

petey said:


> so whats your expected power output with the new lump?
> and what 1/4 do you hope for?


Hi Petey

We would like it to have 200+bhp more than it had last year.



lightspeed said:


> Can't wait to see it in action!
> 
> Quick question for you Keith - do you have custom spec-X OS Superlock rear lsd or standard spec-S?
> And is it clonky when turning at low speed?


Hi Lightspeed

I am not sure as we told OS what it was going to be used for and they 
sent one over built.
It is not that clonky because of all the extra plates OS fit to there diffs.



T.F.S. said:


> does mark do the mapping on that keith?


Hi T.F.S.

Yes Mark Shead and Rod do the mapping on my car and what a good 
job they do of it   

Keith


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

just make sure you dont get mixed up and slip my OS into yours instead. That would be terrible


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

ATCO said:


> That's got to be photoshopped - there's no snow on the ground!
> 
> DaveG


Hi Dave

If i had took the photo the day before you would have seen snow 



[email protected] said:


> Steve showed us your manifold when we were there last week keith, i about spat my tea out when he told us how much its worth
> gutted it wasn't there so i could see have a nosey at the new engine


The manifold is a special one made by Trust for the OS Giken 3L 
i have been told it is large and also very well made.
If you had a look in the engine room you would have seen it on a engine stand
with a cover over it.



matt j said:


> Hope the installation goes without any upsets mate.
> 
> Bet you can't wait for it to be completed now...
> 
> ...


Hi Matt

It will not take long to fit the engine,making all the pipework will be another story.
I cant wait for it to be run in so we can get it mapped.

Keith


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

Keith,

It would be nice to see some pictures of the engine before installation. 

I take it you'll be taking some?


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

Scott said:


> Keith,
> 
> It would be nice to see some pictures of the engine before installation.
> 
> I take it you'll be taking some?


Scott

That will be Cords job as i will not be there till after it is fitted
in the car.

Keith


----------



## Cord (Aug 21, 2002)

Don't worry, camera is at hand, also taken a few pics during build for all you nibblers!!


----------



## Andy Hornsby (Mar 22, 2003)

Hope things go well Keith.

Looking forward to seeing it run!

I'm sure the boys at RB will do a great job.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2004)

davew said:


> just make sure you dont get mixed up and slip my OS into yours instead. That would be terrible


Was that your car in there last week davew?

I saw an engine with a cover over it, thought it might be yours - top secret stuff!


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

sweet 

just a maybe rather rude question...how much is it worth (dont have to say it in exact £££....you can also say 'new price of a ferrari F430' orso lol....
bit late, but congrats with the record you broke!


----------



## duka (Oct 6, 2002)

_Don't worry, camera is at hand, also taken a few pics during build for all you nibblers!! _

come on Cord, get them photos up I'm running out of cheese here


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

> Don't worry, camera is at hand, also taken a few pics during build for all you nibblers!!
> 
> come on Cord, get them photos up I'm running out of cheese here


lol. i'll go and have a bath, hoping there are pics up then lol


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

nope nothing


----------



## Cord (Aug 21, 2002)

I didn't mean right now!!! I've got work to do first!!


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

Get on with it then !!!! 

I can talk - I have diffs and box to build and Nismo bushes to fit.


----------



## Cord (Aug 21, 2002)

Deep south chain gang mode/on

"I'm a workin it boss!"

Deep south chain gang mode/off


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

duka said:


> _Don't worry, camera is at hand, also taken a few pics during build for all you nibblers!! _
> 
> come on Cord, get them photos up I'm running out of cheese here


Hi Steve

I don't have any resent photos but I will get some next week Wednesday when I am at RB Motorsport on the way to Donny show but I have a few here for you can have a look at.

Keith:smokin: 

*1.5mm oversize inlet and exhaust valves*
I think this is a first for the UK   


















*Special OS Giken front pully*









*RB Motorsport big wing sump*









*300+ duration step3 camshafts*









*Ultra light weight cam wheels*









*Piston in the hole*


----------



## stevenh (Oct 18, 2004)

when you hoping to go racing then keith ?


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

stevenh said:


> when you hoping to go racing then keith ?


stevenh

Not sure we still have a bit to do before we go racing

Keith


----------



## duka (Oct 6, 2002)

bits are looking good Keith & Cord's welding on the sump ain't too shabby either:smokin:


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

duka said:


> bits are looking good Keith & Cord's welding on the sump ain't too shabby either:smokin:


Duka

I have loaded a lot of photos of the engine build on my website.
the link to the photos is on the *DRAG GTR *page.

Keith


----------



## COSSYCam (Nov 16, 2004)

Keith you gotta post a picture of the new turbo:smokin: :smokin: 
Something in the picture to give it a sense of scale would be nice....likes of a washing machine or tumble dryer should do nicely


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

COSSYCam said:


> Keith you gotta post a picture of the new turbo:smokin: :smokin:
> Something in the picture to give it a sense of scale would be nice....likes of a washing machine or tumble dryer should do nicely


Hi Cam

Here is a photo of my new single turbo next to a Trust T88 

Keith:smokin:


----------



## COSSYCam (Nov 16, 2004)

'kin Jesus:smokin: :smokin: :smokin:


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

Hi Cam

Here is another one

Keith


----------



## Barrie (Jan 31, 2006)

Honestly - i was having a look at that turbo the other day and ive never seen anything like it  

I reckon you will be cutting a hole in the bonnet to fit it in keith :smokin:

I think it will be a good 5500 rpm before that baby comes in!


----------



## Cord (Aug 21, 2002)

Wow, i've never seen a phone that small 

Good weekend Keith?


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

Cord said:


> Wow, i've never seen a phone that small
> 
> Good weekend Keith?


Hi Cord

Yes plenty to look at on the Redline stand I will send the photos to 
Steve he likes a good perv   

Keith


----------



## Cord (Aug 21, 2002)

keith said:


> Hi Cord
> 
> I will send the photos to
> Steve *he's* a good perv
> ...


I correected your post for you


----------



## COSSYCam (Nov 16, 2004)

Cord said:


> I correected your post for you


Steve isn't the only perv....you have my email


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

COSSYCam said:


> Steve isn't the only perv....you have my email


On there way   

Keith:smokin:


----------



## kirbz (Nov 13, 2003)

Your a bad man Keith 

That thing is gonna be mental on full boost!! what kind of boost are you hoping to run on it mate??

Mike


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

kirbz said:


> Your a bad man Keith
> 
> That thing is gonna be mental on full boost!! what kind of boost are you hoping to run on it mate??
> 
> Mike


Hi Mike

It will be running 2.5+ bar boost it should make plenty power
because the turbo has been built to flow 120lbs of air per min 

Keith:smokin:


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

keith said:


> Hi Cam
> 
> Here is another one
> 
> Keith


That mobile phone won't do anything for flow rates.


----------



## nigel f (Sep 11, 2002)

I have got a big turbo too


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

keith said:


> Hi Mike
> 
> It will be running 2.5+ bar boost it should make plenty power
> because the turbo has been built to flow 120lbs of air per min
> ...


So with an efficiency of 70(ish)% at sea level that would be ~1200bhp??


Nigel - Is that from a MAN truck?


----------



## whoflungdung (May 7, 2005)

The last time I saw a turbo that big......

Was at Fiddlers Ferry Power Station


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

Pussies!

http://videos.streetfire.net/video/9AB8E11C-B2B7-4D34-A23B-22272D9A953D.htm

Made 1462rwhp with the tyres spinning.


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

Fckin hell Keith & I thought the HKS 51r SPL I have just got for the GTST was big  

That thing of yours is a bloody monster !! :smokin: 




keith said:


> Hi Cam
> 
> Here is a photo of my new single turbo next to a Trust T88
> 
> Keith:smokin:


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

Some more photos


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

Keith,

Is this you playing with your GoCart by any chance???? :smokin: :smokin: 

http://videos.streetfire.net/video/28E1F42C-E963-4D4F-94F2-7DAC7B2B4699.htm


----------



## Andy Hornsby (Mar 22, 2003)

Your going to tell me that's a standard turbo  next to your monster, aren't you Keith!:smokin:


----------



## kirbz (Nov 13, 2003)

was having a look at this today with the manifold....mental just mental!!

me thinks you will need a bonet bulge to fit it mate


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

kirbz said:


> was having a look at this today with the manifold....mental just mental!!
> 
> me thinks you will need a bonet bulge to fit it mate


Hi kirbz

The manifold is very well made and the turbo is just something else   
did Rod let you see the 60mm Trust waste gate.

Keith


----------



## kirbz (Nov 13, 2003)

keith said:


> Hi kirbz
> 
> The manifold is very well made and the turbo is just something else
> did Rod let you see the 60mm Trust waste gate.
> ...


Hi Keith

Yeh the manifold looked nice and no i didnt see the wastegate










sorry about the crappy phone pic 

Mike


----------



## Doug S (Oct 9, 2004)

Excellent pics there , new turbo looks huge Keith!! All the best for this year.

One question though with a turbo that big, how much does it weigh?? Will it cause any problems with the weight of it on the manifold and will the manifold require any special bracing or extra support?


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

kirbz said:


> Hi Keith
> 
> Yeh the manifold looked nice and no i didnt see the wastegate
> 
> ...


Hi Mike

Here is a photo of the 60mm Trust type C wastegate

Keith


----------



## kirbz (Nov 13, 2003)

Thats a bloody big wastegate


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

FUKCK sake that is the daddy of turbo's:smokin: :smokin: :smokin: 
Fair play.

Mick


----------



## AndrewD (Jan 25, 2006)

ive got a question 

the smaller turbo featured in your comparison piccies, is that your old one? if not is it a GT12? 

Also ive got another question, has anyone used one of Garrett's VNT turbos (like the GT15V or 17V which are probably too small for the RB26 engine though)

We use the GT15V on a 600cc screamer with a maximum of 22 psi (average of 15) and NO wastegate  Spools ****ing crazy (ie about 300ms to get from 30,000 rpm idle condition to 280,000 rpm at full load) hehe


----------



## Andy W (Dec 31, 2005)

jesus christ


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

Keith,

Once the engine is installed, will you be addressing aerodynamics??

At 0.4Cd the R32 is a brick, but it can obviously be improved and 
can probably help at ~160+mph, as it has the Heat Treatment 32.


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

Doug S said:


> Excellent pics there , new turbo looks huge Keith!! All the best for this year.
> 
> One question though with a turbo that big, how much does it weigh?? Will it cause any problems with the weight of it on the manifold and will the manifold require any special bracing or extra support?


*Hi Doug 

Yes the turbo is big the inlet is 6" the turbo and manifold will be getting plenty bracing to support the weight * 




AndrewD said:


> ive got a question
> 
> the smaller turbo featured in your comparison piccies, is that your old one? if not is it a GT12?
> 
> ...


*Hi AndrewD

It is a turbo for a 600cc smart car.*



m6beg said:


> FUKCK sake that is the daddy of turbo's:smokin: :smokin: :smokin:
> Fair play.
> 
> Mick


*Hi Mick

It will flow 120 lbs of air my last set up was about 80 lbs this turbo will back up 1250 bhp all day long*



Scott said:


> Keith,
> 
> Once the engine is installed, will you be addressing aerodynamics??
> 
> ...


*Hi Scott

we will be doing some changes to the cars aerodynamics but nothing to extreme*

Keith


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

I saw your turbo today keith............................... It scared me


----------



## stevenh (Oct 18, 2004)

keith said:


> Hi Cam
> 
> Here is another one
> 
> Keith


thats probably bigger than my head hehe  

fair play keith roll on the 8s :smokin:


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

davew said:


> I saw your turbo today keith............................... It scared me


Hi Dave

I will have to slam the bonnet a few times to get it to shut  

Keith:smokin:


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

That is cool.
Awesome.


Mick


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

m6beg said:


> That is cool.
> Awesome.
> 
> 
> Mick


Hi Mick

I cant wait to get it back from RB Motorsport so i can get some road 
miles on the engine before we go and map it.

When are you running your car again.

Keith


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

keith said:


> Hi Mick
> 
> I cant wait to get it back from RB Motorsport so i can get some road
> miles on the engine before we go and map it.
> ...


Will the car actually go on boost with that turbo?

Good Work


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

Bajie said:


> Will the car actually go on boost with that turbo?
> 
> Good Work


Hi Bajie

I hope it hits full boost before i get to the end of the 1/4    

Keith:smokin:


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

keith said:


> Hi Mick
> 
> I cant wait to get it back from RB Motorsport so i can get some road
> miles on the engine before we go and map it.
> ...


Get new box and the other bits on in May so i would say April.

Mick


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

m6beg said:


> Get new box and the other bits on in May so i would say April.
> 
> Mick


Mick

April comes before May      

Keith


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

Maybe Dr. Emmett Brown is doing the installation!!! LOL


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

Keith, looks like a GT42? I presume for 120 you are running the top A/R (over 102mm wheel?) and trim? Have you gone for the ball bearing option?

What's next, a GT60?  

DaveG


----------



## DaleHarrison (Nov 16, 2005)

Is there ever a limit to what you do to your car next Keith? 

Would like to see it run in the flesh - I must try and make some meets you attend.

Cheers

D.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2004)

DaleHarrison said:


> Would like to see it run in the flesh - I must try and make some meets you attend.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> D.


:smokin: Any idea if it will be up and running in time for Rotorstock Keith?
would be good as its the first decent show of the season


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

keith said:


> Hi Mike
> 
> Here is a photo of the 60mm Trust type C wastegate
> 
> Keith


Last time I saw something like that, it was saying, "Exxxterminate!"


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

ATCO said:


> Keith, looks like a GT42? I presume for 120 you are running the top A/R (over 102mm wheel?) and trim? Have you gone for the ball bearing option?
> 
> What's next, a GT60?
> 
> DaveG


Hi Dave

I think it started life as i GT42 ball bearing turbo i am not sure what was all done to it on the way   

Keith


----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

looking very good keith looking forward to seeing it again!


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

DaleHarrison said:


> Is there ever a limit to what you do to your car next Keith?
> Cheers
> 
> D.


Hi DaleHarrison

I think we have found the limit for my engine now the head cant be ported out any more,it also has 1.5mm oversize in/ex valves,300+ duration cams plus many other tweaks,the OS Giken 3L bottom end with its thick cylinder liners will take the high boost no problem,the new single turbo is that big that we cant fit anything bigger in there,the fuel system is now running a new set up with a new set of 1600cc injectors. 

Keith:smokin:


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

Here are 2 photos of the cylinder head while it was being built.

Keith


----------



## maxman (Mar 13, 2006)

Good luck


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

Here is a photo of my mate next too my new turbo now on the engine.

Keith


----------



## RepLiKa (Dec 31, 2004)

Your mates heads small...ha nah only jking the turbo is massive. Engine back in the car yet?


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Hahahahahahaha   

That is SAVAGE keith.


Mick


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

m6beg said:


> Hahahahahahaha
> 
> That is SAVAGE keith.
> 
> ...


Hi Mick

Here is a better one


----------



## duka (Oct 6, 2002)

That'll never work Keith - dunno how Cord convinced you it would!!

you'll be sucking in the tarmac off the roads never mind the small children that get in front of the car


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

duka said:


> That'll never work Keith - dunno how Cord convinced you it would!!
> 
> you'll be sucking in the tarmac off the roads never mind the small children that get in front of the car


Hi Duka

The turbo is that big that the cam cover is away getting work done
to it so that it will fit round the turbo   

Keith


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

[email protected] unbelievable.:smokin: 
Take my hat off to you. 

Fair play.

Mick


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

Now that's a turbo 

:smokin: :smokin: :smokin:


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

Demon Dave said:


> Now that's a turbo
> 
> :smokin: :smokin: :smokin:


HI Dave

Here is one taken from the side


----------



## duka (Oct 6, 2002)

Keith - do you need to remove part of the inner wing??

looking forward to seeing the car in the flesh 

Steve


----------



## Hugh Keir (Jul 25, 2001)

duka said:


> Keith - do you need to remove part of the inner wing??
> 
> looking forward to seeing the car in the flesh
> 
> Steve


Steve,

I think he is more in need of getting part of his head removed wanting to drive a car with 1200BHP

Cheers

Hugh


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

duka said:


> Keith - do you need to remove part of the inner wing??
> 
> looking forward to seeing the car in the flesh
> 
> Steve


Hi Steve

The inner wing is still there Cord had to attack it with a big hammer 
Not sure if we will need to reshape the bonnet yet   

Keith:smokin:


----------



## duka (Oct 6, 2002)

> Steve,
> 
> I think he is more in need of getting part of his head removed wanting to drive a car with 1200BHP
> 
> ...


says the man with a 900 bhp everyday car!!



> Hi Steve
> 
> The inner wing is still there Cord had to attack it with a big hammer
> Not sure if we will need to reshape the bonnet yet
> ...


Keith - hope Cords hammers were fully calibrated


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

duka said:


> Keith - hope Cords hammers were fully calibrated


Steve

The inner wing is a work of art 
Its amazing what Cord can do with his tool    

Keith


----------



## ChristianR (May 31, 2005)

any updated pics yet ?


----------



## T.F.S. (Feb 5, 2004)

speechless!


----------



## Hugh Keir (Jul 25, 2001)

duka said:


> says the man with a 900 bhp everyday car!!




Steve,

I had mine removed ages ago:smokin:


----------



## skylinelee (Aug 5, 2002)

hi keith good luck with your engine build up, it looks spot on.
have you used a different compressor housing on your turbo? my gt42 fit without having to modify the cam cover.heres a pic.....
lee


----------



## duka (Oct 6, 2002)

Lee - I presume the larger plenum is to counter balance the weight of that GT42 

looks good 

Steve


----------



## Monster (Apr 30, 2006)

keith said:


> Here is a photo of my mate next too my new turbo now on the engine.
> 
> Keith


Thats what you call a real RB30!!


----------



## Haribo (Oct 15, 2004)

to be honest with you i think lee's theoretically shouyld be classed as more of an RB30 as it uses and RB30 engine block, osg kit doesnt, however theres not much differnece.


----------



## Monster (Apr 30, 2006)

I think you will find there is, one is early 80, 70's? technology while the OSG is a modern day development and can handle some 1200BHP plus.


----------



## Philip (Jan 17, 2002)

Monster said:


> I think you will find there is, one is early 80, 70's? technology while the OSG is a modern day development and can handle some 1200BHP plus.


Yes - liners and a spacer plate. Cutting edge.

Phil


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

skylinelee said:


> hi keith good luck with your engine build up, it looks spot on.
> have you used a different compressor housing on your turbo? my gt42 fit without having to modify the cam cover.heres a pic.....
> lee


Hi Lee

My new turbo started life off as a GT42 but Turbo Dynamics made some big changes to it along the way to give us big power,the compressor housing is a modified GT47.

Keith


----------



## Philip (Jan 17, 2002)

Keith,

When do you hope to have it up and running?

Phil


----------



## skylinelee (Aug 5, 2002)

wow!!!!!!
i thought it looked big.hope it all goes well for you.

lee



keith said:


> Hi Lee
> 
> My new turbo started life off as a GT42 but Turbo Dynamics made some big changes to it along the way to give us big power,the compressor housing is a modified GT47.
> 
> Keith


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

Philip said:


> Keith,
> 
> When do you hope to have it up and running?
> 
> Phil


Hi Phil

It will be up and running very soon then i will have to run the engine in then map it and have a sly days testing somewhere before i run it at a big show.

Keith


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

I saw it last Friday and it looks huuuuge Makes DaveW's turbo on his engine look small The wife could not see what all the fuss was about


----------



## Totalburnout (May 15, 2005)

Like i said at crail mate, best of luck. Cant wait to see this running over the summer.  
Going to be a very exciting year for fast cars. hopefully going to make it down for TOTB to see some of them in the flesh.


----------



## Haribo (Oct 15, 2004)

Monster said:


> I think you will find there is, one is early 80, 70's? technology while the OSG is a modern day development and can handle some 1200BHP plus.



what you think its just a straight swap? and the price tag is nicer to the eyes aswel.


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

skylinelee said:


> wow!!!!!!
> i thought it looked big.hope it all goes well for you.
> 
> lee


Hi Lee

It better go well after all the hard work that Cord and R.B Motorsport have put into it,the turbo will back up 1200bhp and we plan to use it to the max.

Keith


----------



## Cord (Aug 21, 2002)

keith said:


> Hi Steve
> 
> The inner wing is still there Cord had to attack it with a big hammer
> 
> Keith:smokin:



I'll have you know that it was my finest panel beating skills that re-shaped it, not merely a few tw4ts with a big hammer!!


----------



## C_h_a_z (May 8, 2004)

Cord said:


> , not merely a few tw4ts with a big hammer!!



tw4ts....verb or noun lol


----------



## Cord (Aug 21, 2002)

Cheers mate!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Drag'Mera (Aug 3, 2004)

Hmmmmm...that turbo looks suprising similar to the one that I see everyday on the Caterpillar truck engines that I work on!

I can fit my clenched fist inside it (no rude jokes please!)...

Dave


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

Drag'Mera said:


> Hmmmmm...that turbo looks suprising similar to the one that I see everyday on the Caterpillar truck engines that I work on!
> 
> I can fit my clenched fist inside it (no rude jokes please!)...
> 
> Dave


Hi Dave

The turbo inlet is 6" outlet is 3" i had some job finding a air filter that big

Keith


----------

